# Greetings from Indiana.



## rambuck (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, hey everyone!!!! It has been a while since I have introduced myself on any forum. :shock: But well, I'm just a college-bound guy from central Indiana with a horse and a few other animals.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome! Good luck in college. Do you start soon?


----------



## rambuck (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks! I'll be up at college this fall up at Purdue.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there welcome!! it's great to have another guy member  can't wait to see pics of your horse!


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello!


----------

